# Goat kisses..



## bmcgee1944 (Oct 21, 2011)

My new boer boy trying to sneak a smooch :lovey:

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd3 ... kisses.jpg


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's adorable!


----------



## bmcgee1944 (Oct 21, 2011)

he's gonna be my monster i can just tell!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Aww our stinky buck LOVES giving kisses.....if you bend down to pick something up he will sneak attack you to kiss you lol...he sticks his tongue out and it touches my cheek. Its cute when it isn't stinky season lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so cute!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

AWWW! how utterly adorable! I love how his legs are all splayed like he just can't WAIT to give that kiss!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What a cutie! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute! What a sweetie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Awww.....  He loves his mommy.....


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I previously owned a wether and the vet I guess didn't do a very good job neutering him and he was left with one testicle. Well I had my family over at my house for a visit and I only had "Buddy" then.. one goat. So we were all sitting at the picnic table, he jumps up on the picnic table and starts to lick and blubber in my aunt's ear. :ROFL:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

Very cute picture!


----------

